# A special set of three in feather damascus- Moving workshop!



## WillC (Jun 11, 2014)

A Workshop move is in progress for me all be it unplanned and not budgeted for in time or finances this year. Quite simply my landlord requires the space for another customer. 
This has made it necessary to create extra finances for downtime and costs of the move. Which is why quite a few extras have been appearing for sale to my mailing list. Quite simply I needed to turn the excess Damascus stock I had in hand into finished work. This also allowed me to get some new processes down, with the now silver soldered spacers in the Damascus handle parts. Sorry to those who are waiting on commission pieces, but once I am settled in my new shop commissions will be my priority once more.
On a positive note I have a nicer workshop to move into now, very close to my house which will make the balance of home office/and workshop time easier, with the added bonus its close enough to pop home for lunch or return for an evening session in the workshop without huge fuel bills. I may even dust of the bicycle 
Anyway without further ado, these are the last three knives produced in my current workshop. A set of three of which I am very proud using the feather Damascus I had left over. You may remember I had a failed batch, half the batch had pieces placed the wrong way round, meaning I did not have enough matching material for the whole batch of commissions, I remade the batch, the reason it took so long last time around. These are from the good Damascus from the first lot. These are a set of 3. With stabilized Wenge, Damascus fittings with silver soldered copper spacers. Right handed , My D variation.















As for the move, my workshop is now discombobulated and piled onto pallets, My 3 ton table was the biggest pain to dismantle, but made allot more room to work with it stacked outside. Everything is going on a lorry on Friday, so will keep you updated as the new place takes shape.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 11, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, Will. Best of luck in the new digs!


----------



## WillC (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Marc! New place, a few shots before the chaos






Nice view too!


----------



## erikz (Jun 11, 2014)

Lovely location for the new workshop!


----------



## Bigdaddyb (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow. That's all I got. Just wow.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 11, 2014)

You are clearly finishing on a high note. Look like the move is going to go smoothly. Hope you hit the ground running Will. Best of luck.


----------



## WillC (Jun 23, 2014)

Well thanks very much all! It has been one hell of a few weeks. Now very nearly close to up and running. Just water and a few machines to wire in. Here are some pictures for you.... Have a bit more room in there so will evolve it as I go. I am dreaming of a mezzanine with office, gallery with cooking facilities to try out the goods! And maybe a shower.... lol, we can dream, for now will be good to get up and running again
Some pictures, in the end it was about 12 loads to get everything over on what turned out to be a somewhat tiny lorry. The truck in the pic is my cider making buddy, who helped on the last load, when I rang he just happened to be driving around with unlaiden lorry and trailer on his way back from Glastonbury!


----------



## scotchef38 (Jun 24, 2014)

Will you take a kidney in trade?


----------



## WillC (Jun 24, 2014)

Allas paypal, won't seem to convert kidneys


----------



## Lefty (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome set, Will! The new shop is looking nice, too. Tons of space to move around and clutter with scraps, and such.


----------



## WillC (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Tom, yep lots of plans for the space, but for now, just to get up and running again


----------

